# White stuff on horse's front legs - what is it??



## MIEventer

It is a form of grease. It is used for Mid to Upper Levels - what it is meant for is when and if the horse hits one of those unforgiving fences, they slick and slide over the obstacle, instead of the obstacle gashing the skin and legs up.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

AHA!!! THANK YOU! Finally the answer  Someone suggested to me sometime that it was their sweat if they have certain proteins in their diet or something, but it seemed way too uniform to be sweat! I always saw it just on the legs on every horse it seemed! Now it makes sense ;-)


----------



## 7Ponies

Cool. Learn something new every day!!


----------



## smrobs

^^ Indeed. I always kinda wondered that myself. I know that if a horse lathers from sweat, it will usually be on the neck and between the back legs/in the butt crack but that stuff always made me go :? hmmmmm.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who wondered and didn't know!! ;-)


----------



## Jillyann

I always thought it was some form of joint lotion. Like Bengay cream for humans! Wow, was I wrong! lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Jillyann that was the other thing I used to think it was too!!!


----------



## Jillyann

Haha, Cause thats the only thing that really made sense to me I guess! lol


----------



## dressagebelle

Ya, when I first started pony club, one of the things we talked about was jumping, and cross country and stuff, and that came up in the conversations, and we were told that a lot of people actually use crisco which I thought was quite funny. I do remember watching the rolex one year, and one of the first jump combos was 3 huge I believe plastic barrels laying on their sides as bounces, and every horse that jumped them did slide both the front and back legs up and over the barrels which gave me a really good idea of how useful that stuff really is. Made it seem a lot less weird that they used it.


----------



## Amba1027

I had always wondered what it was too but I was always kind of embarassed to ask. Then I was watching the Rolex and the anouncer said it was grease. Just goes to show that when you think you have a dumb question a lot of other people are probably wondering too.


----------



## Vidaloco

MIEventer said:


> It is a form of grease. It is used for Mid to Upper Levels - what it is meant for is when and if the horse hits one of those unforgiving fences, they slick and slide over the obstible, instead of the obsticle gashing the skin and legs up.


Thank you so much! I never paid much attention but assumed it was sweat


----------

